# DNS and Email Problem



## newbie75 (Jul 28, 2009)

OK I am not sure I am posting this in the correct sub forum, but please excuse me if I am. This is the problem I have.

I registered a domain name. But i use a ipower web to host the website. The problem is we have our own email server which uses Microsoft exchange 2003. So set the cutom dns to route web traffic to the hosting account and i seth the mx record to our inhouse server. Also we have a static ip address, the mx record points to the static ip. So the problem is we can send emails but can't recieve an emails, users get the following error message

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at ivchost3.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<[email protected]>:
Connected to 38.113.1.116 but sender was rejected.
Remote host said: 550 authsmtp08: Host 66.98.134.54: No unauthenticated relaying permitted

The 38.113.1.116 is the ip address for the hosting account. Also the domain A record is the hosting account IP?name servers

I cant figure out why we cant recieve emails, I have tried everything i know can anyone help please, i need this fixed a.s.a.p.....


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Your asking the hosted server 38.113 to relay mail to your 66.98 server, but 38.113 is not on 66.98's list of trusted relay-domains, so it is rejecting the relay.


----------

